# How to fix a cracked remote control circuit board?



## globingo (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello awesome people,

Ive always enjoyed getting fixes for stuff from this forum, but I never thought I would ever run into a problem that I cant find or manage to fix on my own.

Ok this is a tough one, got into an argument and without even thinking :upset: I grabbed the TV remote  and smashed it :4-dontkno

Here are some pictures of the crack (its the white line going across):

http://img580.imageshack.us/i/img00090i.jpg/
http://img255.imageshack.us/i/img00122.jpg/
http://img802.imageshack.us/i/img00121.jpg/
http://img258.imageshack.us/i/img00120.jpg/

The photo of the reverse side of the circuit board its the line going through the plus plus sign.

What I would like to know from an experts point of view if this is repairable or not?

Thanks a lot and please dont make me feel worse than I already am :sigh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh dear! 

before I do make you feel worse Globingo, let me welcome you to TSF :wave:

The bad news is that it appears to be a write off. Though the pictures are not decisive, the cracks appear to be across the contact areas where the buttons press down. This is an area that is not repairable.

The good news is that depending on the age and or make of the remote, you can get a replacement, usually at low cost off eBay or an Internet retailer.

I would suggest doing a search on eBay for it.

Look on the bright side: while you have no remote, you will be getting extra exercises getting up to change channel...:grin:


----------



## globingo (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Donald....you made me smile for the first time all day  

I was thinking the exact same thing. I wish it were the remote to my tv, instead Im at my parents place for holiday and that argument I got into was with my old man, it wasn't even worth it!! 

Thats why I feel really terrible about the whole thing. All I wanted was confirmation that the remote is damaged beyond repair so I don't waste anymore time trying to get it to work while I wait for the new one to arrive.

Thanks again for the advice and the smile...appreciated!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you mean by 'not worth it'

Next time count to ten slowly, then throw it!


----------

